# Smokey and Echo being together (Many pics!)



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

The pics that look a little sepia are just because it was dark outside, my living room lighting is awful!

Echo getting scratches 


















Smokey being his pretty little self (and doesn't he know it!)









Hello i would like out please!









Sharing a bit of millet last night









Smokey having a preen, he looks asleep but he's not. That's what he wants you all to think!









Oh dear, Smokey's head fell off :O









Hanging around


















I was actually trying to get a photo of Echo here but Smokey casually wandered in haha 









Pretty Smokey









Pretty Echo









Playing with the millet stick 









Keeping those ole feathers in shape!









So yeah, that's what my birdies have been upto today/last night. Lazy saturday for the birds!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I just love these two!!  Great pics.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

They're both back on/in their cage now, must be nearly afternoon nap time lol. Well, except that Smokey is dancing around to his favourite song by Flogging Molly 

Well at least it gives me a chance to clear all the poop and millet off my table before it dries. It's EVERYWHERE! Aaah the joys of having birds haha


----------



## Sunnyzmommy (Dec 23, 2012)

They are soo cute! are u planning on the sharing a cage or still keeping them separate?


----------



## Dentelle (Jan 17, 2013)

Love the pictures. I'm going to have to get a perch for mine...


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Sunnyzmommy said:


> They are soo cute! are u planning on the sharing a cage or still keeping them separate?


They seem to be getting on really well now, so i'm thinking that they'll be able to share a cage


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Awe, they are so adorable!!


----------



## Sunnyzmommy (Dec 23, 2012)

That's good...they get along so well..my aunt has 2 female parrotlets and she has tried to make the get along so the would share a cage but all they do is fight each other...I don't know why..


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Smokey and Echo are adorable 


Hels


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

super cute , I keep meaning to take some new pic's of my little man but he's decided to molt again and he is looking a tad moth eaten and scruffy right now lol


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Your birds are so cute! Smokey is such a pretty boy. and Echo is adorable! I like the twig play stand.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful photos and even prettier birds!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

You have such gorgeous tiels. Are they both males?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are both so gorgeous but I think Smokey is absolutely stunning. I am glad they are doing well together!

Sunnyzmommy, Unlkie tiels parrotlets are very territorial and do not tend to get along. *Especially* two females!


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ! Can't wait to see more pics. Love them. Keep them healthy the're your pearls


----------



## Ginger101 (Jun 11, 2012)

Smokey and Echo are so gorgeous


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> You have such gorgeous tiels. Are they both males?


Smokey is a male, Echo i don't know yet. I've been calling it a "she" but could be either at this point lol.

Jaime - yeah Smokey is definitely a pretty tiel. He has such long crest feathers! He's just been through a bit of a heavy moult, so not himself at the moment lol.

Perhaps once Echo's gone through her first moult and the ragged feathers are better she'll be a little prettier lol. If not, she's still a real sweetie <3


----------



## subhasis roy (Dec 21, 2012)

lovely pictures....


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those pictures of Smokey and Echo are gorgeous,do glad they are getting along so well.


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful pics, great to see them getting on so well.

I'm sure they'll be fine sharing a cage. It looks like they are closer than Sammy and Willow are and those two happily share their cage. They have the odd spat (Sammy still doesn't like Willow invading her personal space) and I doubt they will ever get close enough to preen each other, though poor Willow would love it if they did, but Sammy is much happier and healthier since Willow moved in with her.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

thistle said:


> Beautiful pics, great to see them getting on so well.
> 
> I'm sure they'll be fine sharing a cage. It looks like they are closer than Sammy and Willow are and those two happily share their cage. They have the odd spat (Sammy still doesn't like Willow invading her personal space) and I doubt they will ever get close enough to preen each other, though poor Willow would love it if they did, but Sammy is much happier and healthier since Willow moved in with her.


Oh! I just asked you about that in another thread too lol 

Yeah they get on great outside the cage but tried moving Echo in with Smokey today and it didn't turn out great, not even as a short term measure til i get the new bigger cage. I'm figuring out a way to get them back into their own cages now. Smokey's not too bad, he'll quite happily leave Echo somewhere, so i get him into the cage first, then it's a bit of a battle with Echo lol.


----------

